# Orchid Wiz vs. Orchids Plus



## JAB (Jul 9, 2016)

Could anyone enlighten me as to the fundamental difference between orchid wiz and orchid plus please? 
Does Orchids Plus only cover AOS awards and registered crosses? 
Opinions on one over the other? 
Thank you
JAB


----------



## JAB (Jul 11, 2016)

Nada eh?


----------



## Ray (Jul 11, 2016)

I only have OW, so can't compare.


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 11, 2016)

I have both. OW is very easy to use, however, images are accepted without checking and there are errors - i.e. wrong grex. My pet peeve is Phal Black Beauty (Coral Nosa x gigantea) show a photo of Phal Black Butterfly (harlequin type) when the grex has no harlequin. This is just one of the few errors I found.

Orchid Plus on AOS website contain official awarded records. They are more accurate and helpful to me when I bring plants to award consideration.

But I like Orchidwiz for its user interface. Faster for name lookup.

I would recommend both.


----------



## JAB (Jul 11, 2016)

Good feedback. 
In terms of updating... it seems OW does it quarterly? 
Does OP get updates, or do you need to just buy it yearly? 

Thanks Bigleaf!


----------



## Ray (Jul 11, 2016)

Peter, have you let Alex know? He's pretty good at fixing stuff.


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 12, 2016)

JAB said:


> Good feedback.
> In terms of updating... it seems OW does it quarterly?
> Does OP get updates, or do you need to just buy it yearly?
> 
> Thanks Bigleaf!



OW you get 4 updates if you subscribed to it annually.

OP you have a software to install on your PC. This software can be difficult to install. Several orchid friends don't have it installed because of difficulty with it. Updates are not scheduled but once a month when you use the software on your PC - assume you can get it installed, it will check for update online.

I like OP online - via AOS websit interface. The awards are more up to date. I've seen new awards online about one month after they were awarded. For the new award to show up - it will depend on how quickly judging center sends in the data - and how quickly the exhibitor paid for the awards.


----------



## bigleaf (Jul 12, 2016)

Ray said:


> Peter, have you let Alex know? He's pretty good at fixing stuff.



I have let Alex or OW support know in the past on couple occasions. It's a process that takes time because Alex would need to contact the contributor if he or she agrees that the name is incorrect.


----------



## JAB (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks Peter. That is helpful.


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2016)

bigleaf said:


> I have let Alex or OW support know in the past on couple occasions. It's a process that takes time because Alex would need to contact the contributor if he or she agrees that the name is incorrect.





Good point. It was much easier with my suggestions, as they were errors with my submissions.


----------



## Ryan Young (Jul 12, 2016)

OP has all international awards also not only AOS ones

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## trdyl (Jul 13, 2016)

JAB said:


> Could anyone enlighten me as to the fundamental difference between orchid wiz and orchid plus please?
> Does Orchids Plus only cover AOS awards and registered crosses?
> Opinions on one over the other?
> Thank you
> JAB



I have both. Orchids Plus is just AOS awards. OrchidWiz is a whole lot more. I have found an error in Orchids Plus over last couple of years, it was quite easy to rectify with the team. If I were to only have one or the other OrchidWiz would be it.


----------



## JAB (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks Ted. Seems to be the consensus.


----------



## trdyl (Jul 13, 2016)

Ryan Young said:


> OP has all international awards also not only AOS ones
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk



Internationals awards seem to be more hit or miss.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 15, 2016)

I have both and use them differently, but prefer the access to international awards - which both have, to some extent.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 16, 2016)

I have no experience with OP, but I've had OW for years and I use it daily. I can't imagine being without it. I just ordered OP, so in a few weeks I'll have an opinion.


----------



## JAB (Jul 16, 2016)

Look forward to your comparison.


----------



## Tio Mister (Feb 20, 2017)

There are two types of services offered by Orchid Plus: the stand alone and the Online (via aos.org)

The online service is actualized every time a change is made in the awarda database/record, be an award paid and activated or an award edtied or corrected (the award changes show immediately after the change is made). 

The stand alone version (te one that operates without an internet conection ) can be updated once the user is conected to the net: There is a link in the help section. Once you folow the steps , the user will be informed if he has the latest version and if he doesnt , the user can porceeed to update.

ALL updtaes to the database are vovered during the year without having to pay an extra fee.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 20, 2017)

PaphMadMan said:


> I have no experience with OP, but I've had OW for years and I use it daily. I can't imagine being without it. I just ordered OP, so in a few weeks I'll have an opinion.



After a few months I find Orchids Plus of very limited usefulness unless you are looking for AOS awards information. If it hasn't gotten an AOS award it doesn't exist. Complete AOS awards information but very little else. OrchidWiz has most of that except the official award pictures, and so much more.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 21, 2017)

I agree with Kirk, though have both.


----------

